# Nokia n73 firmware upgrade



## rokey_4u (May 15, 2012)

Can i upgrade n73 firmware  v4.0736.3.2.1 to latest version without internet connection


----------



## Aerrow (May 15, 2012)

rokey_4u said:


> Can i upgrade n73 firmware  v4.0736.3.2.1 to latest version without internet connection



Its been a while since I stopped using N73... maybe 3 or 4 years.. so, I am not sure of the latest firmware, but yes.. u can flash a new firmware offline... u can use Navifirm to get the firmware files and flash offline.. 

NAVIFIRM: A tool for obtaining firmware, product codes, more


----------



## Sujeet (May 15, 2012)

^^
+
This


----------

